# Popeye's chicken crust



## lilygardener (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone know how Popeye's Fried Chicken gets their crust so crispy and cracked looking. I have read that it is a Cajun recipe they got from somewhere, but I do not know any Cajun's whose fried chicken looks like that.

Lily


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Heavy batter, pressure fryer.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Phatch  is correct They cook birds in pressure fryers with a flour. corn-flour batter with seasonings and a touch of starch. The pressure fryers cook much faster and save on cost of oil quite a bit.


----------



## lilygardener (Jan 11, 2015)

I am assuming then that this technique cannot be done at home?

Lily


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can buy home pressure frying equipment, but it's not worth it imho.


----------



## lilygardener (Jan 11, 2015)

phatch,

Don't know what imho means.  I'm new to this site.

Lily


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

In My Humble Opinion.


----------



## lilygardener (Jan 11, 2015)

Googled imho and was amazed that the answer came right up. 

Thanks for the information on the pressure fryers.

Lily


----------

